# WOW 30,000 Toy Cars?! Check Out The World's Largest Toy Collection!



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Your collection of HotWheels and die-cast cars has nothing, and we mean nothing, on Billy Karam's toy car collection.

Comprised of over 30,0000 model cars, it's the largest such collection in the world an even boasts a Guinness Book of World Records certificate to prove it. 

Watch this Video and Wish you had these many toy cars as a kid


More: *WOW 30,000 Toy Cars?! Check Out The World's Largest Toy Collection!* on CarCrushing.com


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

Beware the misplaced comma LOL! Thirty thousand toy cars is pretty impressive. Ive been collecting Hot Wheels since they came out in 1968 when I was 5 years old and I've only got 3,000 at the very most. I know several guys whose collections easily exceed 30,000 pieces.

I'm pretty sure that Billy Karam has over THREE HUNDRED thousand cars. Now THAT'S impressive. There's a guy in the UAE named Raed that has a massively ginormous collection rumored to nearly fill 3 shipping containers.

Toy cars are fun.


----------

